
Show HN: Hack Club Finder – Find Hack Clubs Near You - ifvictr
https://finder.hackclub.com
======
ifvictr
"Hack Clubs are high school clubs where students learn to code and build
amazing things together." \- hackclub.com

Alone we can do so little; together we can do so much. Finder serves as a way
for clubs to discover other clubs in their area and have them hack together.

Finder also helps newly-formed clubs find existing clubs near them, so they
can connect to those clubs for support guidance.

If you don't see a Hack Club in your area, be the first to start one! Apply at
[https://hackclub.com/apply](https://hackclub.com/apply)!

